# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Мифы

## vova230

Мифы и заблуждения, а так-же курьезы о здоровье и здоровом образе жизни.


- Упражнения для сердечно-сосудистой системы продлевают жизнь, правда ли это?
- Сердце создано для выполнения определённого количества сокращений. Не растрачивайте их на упражнения. Ваш период жизни истечёт независимо от способа использования сердечных сокращений. Это всё равно, что говорить, будто вы можете продлить жизнь своему автомобилю, гоняя его на повышенной скорости. Хотите жить дольше? Спите сиесту.
- Следует ли прекратить потребление красного мяса и употреблять больше фруктов и растительной пищи?
- Нужно понять стратегию эффективности в питании. Что едят коровы? Траву и кукурузу. Что это такое? Растительная пища. Таким образом шмат говядины - наиболее эффективный способ поместить растительную пищу в ваш организм. Желаете есть злаковые? Кушайте курицу.
- Следует ли уменьшить потребление алкоголя?
- Ни в коей мере. Вино изготавливается из ягод. Бренди - это дистиллированное вино, что означает, что из ягод удалена жидкость, благодаря чему вы извлёчете из них бульшую пользу. Пиво же производится из злаков. Не ограничивайте его потребление чрезмерно.
- Каковы преимущества регулярных физических упражнений?
- Моя философия такова: если у вас ничего не болит, ничего не делайте. Вы в порядке.

- Жареное вредно?
- В наше время еда жарится на масле растительного происхождения и насыщается им. Как может быть вредна дополнительная растительная пища?
- Как спортзал помогает уменьшить избыточный вес?
- Абсолютно никак. Единственное, к чему приводят упражнения для мускула - это к увеличению размера данного мускула.
- Шоколад наносит вред?
- Это какао. Еще один представитель растительной пищи. Хороший продукт питания для счастья. Жизнь не должна быть путешествием к гробу с намерением прибыть к нему в добром здравии, с привлекательным и хорошо сохранившимся телом. Лучше всего начать путь с пивом в одной руке и бутербродом в другой и закончить его после многочисленных занятий сексом, с полностью уставшим, использованным телом, крича: оно того стоило, какое прекрасное путешествие!..
- Что Вы можете ещё посоветовать?
- Если бы постоянная ходьба была полезна, почтальоны были бы бессмертны. Касатки всю жизнь плавают, едят рыбу и пьют воду, и несмотря на это они толстые. Зайцы бегают и прыгают без остановки, но живут не более 15 лет. Черепахи не бегают и ничего не делают, однако живут 450 лет.

----------


## Irina

*10 мифов о сне*

В СМИ регулярно появляются разного рода сообщения с советами о том, сколько, когда и как нужно спать, чтобы организм полностью отдохнул. Журналисты собрали 10 самых распространенных мифов о сне проанализировали их.

1.Не меньше восьми часов. Одно из распространенных заблуждений - каждый человек нуждается в восьми часах сна ежесуточно. За это время должен восстановиться любой. В действительности есть люди, которым хватает и меньшего количества сна. Другим не будет довольно и 12 часов. Доктор Роберт Баснер, директор Центра сна при медицинском факультете Университета Колумбии, США, считает: "Точными методиками определения оптимума мы не обладаем. Важно следить за своим сном и отмечать, в каких условиях и за какое время вы действительно отдыхаете".

2.Бабушкам и дедушкам спать не надо. Распространенное мнение, что с возрастом люди утрачивают необходимость спать и отдыхать подолгу, также не воспринимается всерьез сомнологами и физиологами. Некоторые специалисты говорят о том, что зависимость хотя и есть, но она обратная, а не прямая. Пожилые спят меньше не потому, что им не нужен сон, но чаще потому, что им что-то мешает нормально высыпаться.

Врачи предупреждают и об опасности описанного заблуждения. Нарушения сна в пожилом возрасте могут служить сигналами болезни, например, сердца или центральной нервной системы. Терапевты, считающие, что старикам много спать не надо, могут пропускать первые симптомы заболеваний.

3.Добрать днем. Ночной недосып можно компенсировать, ненадолго вздремнув днем раз или два. Это действительно так. Однако для того, чтобы дневные сеансы досыпания были эффективными, необходимо соблюсти определенные условия. Дремота не должна длиться дольше 20 минут, а общее количество обращений к подушке в дневное время не должно превышать трех. Чересчур продолжительные досыпания ведут к тому, что человек после них чувствует себя уставшим, так как успел достичь фазы глубокого, медленного сна. Досыпать нужно в первой половине дня, лучше до трех часов. Поздние сеансы только ухудшат самочувствие.

4.Вечерние пробежки и отжимания. Примерно 85% всех людей реагируют на физическую активность перед сном одинаково: физкультура помогает быстрее уснуть, спать крепко и долго. Лишь каждому седьмому жителю планеты досталась бессонница после пробежки, занятий в тренажерном зале или поздних заплывов в бассейне.

5.По стопам Наполеона. Многим известным людям история приписывает уникальные способности высыпаться. Наполеон Бонапарт умудрялся спать два-три часа в сутки и при этом сохранять ясность ума и твердость убеждений. Другие источники утверждают, что Наполеон мог вовсе не спать по две-три ночи подряд. Ученые, занимающиеся физиологией сна, сомнологией и психологией, готовы подвергнуть сомнениям подобные исторические сведения, даже из самых авторитетных уст. Рассказывает ведущий мировой специалист по изучению сна доктор Розалинда Картрайт, Университет Раш, Чикаго: "По моему мнению, человек способен практически без последствий для здоровья сократить свой сон до двух-четырех часов. Но только на одну ночь. Если человек абсолютно здоров и крепок, ему удастся продержаться таким образом две ночи подряд. Любые дальнейшие отклонения в сторону уменьшения продолжительности ночного отдыха непременно скажутся на работоспособности днем".

6.Кошмары слетаются на ужин. Миф о том, что употребление в пищу непосредственно перед сном тяжелой, жирной пищи оказывает влияние на будущие сновидения, до сих пор не доказан. Тем не менее врачи всех специальностей, особенно кардиологи и эндокринологи, рекомендуют воздерживаться от высококалорийных блюд перед сном.

7.Молоко вместо таблетки. Теплое молоко действует как успокоительное средство, оно может помочь в различных ситуациях. В том числе во время бессонницы. Пить молоко не следует в том случае, когда врачом выписаны лекарственные препараты для улучшения сна.

8.Нагнать за выходные. Отоспаться можно не только днем, но и в выходные. Чтобы наверстать упущенное за рабочую неделю, достаточно добавить в выходные к продолжительности сна пару часов. Проблема в том, что обычно люди, привыкшие мало спать в будние дни, редко ложатся рано в выходные. Доктор Картрайт говорит, что ей часто приходится сталкиваться с проблемой бессонницы у работающих людей в ночь на понедельник. Дело в том, что в субботу человек обычно не контролирует время отхода ко сну, отправляясь в постель далеко за полночь. И чаще всего утром в воскресенье он будет спать максимально долго, чтобы хорошенько выспаться. Следующая ночь перед рабочей неделей становится бессонной для миллионов людей.

9.Не ложиться в одиночестве. Занятия сексом на ночь гарантируют отсутствие бессонницы 90% людей. Ученые пока не берутся детально исследовать фактор "непустой постели". Сомнологи считают, что влияние секса на сон сугубо индивидуально.

10.После плохих снов можно не проснуться. Теоретически человек с болезнями сердечно-сосудистой системы может получить острый сердечный приступ в результате ночных кошмаров. Таких случаев известно немало, но пока ни в одном не удалось четко доказать связь между болезнью и снами.

----------

